# المساااااااااعده ارجوكم اريد شرح مفصل لأستخدام جهاز ال level من الصفر



## سامر الانباري (20 أكتوبر 2009)

المساااااااااعده ارجوكم اريد شرح مفصل لأستخدام جهاز ال level من الصفر ارجووووووووووووكم بسرررررررررررعه


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*اعمال الميزانية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي هذا شرح مفصل لاعمال الميزانية بدءا من الجهاز
و ان شاء الله الافادة للجميع
و دمتم....


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقدمة المساحة بالميزان*​





​







يعتبر جهاز الميزان( level) من الأجهزة الشائعة الإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية ​


و يعتمد علية المهندس والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخدام مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى .​



*تصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف:*​



*1- أجهزة دقيقة:* وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية.​

*2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة:* وهي أقل دقة من الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية.​ 
*3- أجهزة منخفضة الدقة:* ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية كما هو الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة.​​ 







*تعريفات:*​*1- مستوى (خط) المقارنة Datum line :**هو المستوى (الخط) الذي تنسب له مناسيب النقاط الموجودة على سطح الأرض.* وهو متوسط منسوب سطح البحر ​ 
*2- المنسوب الصافي (المختزل) لنقطة Reduced level :**هو ارتفاع النقطة عن مستوى المقارنة.*​ 
*3- منسوب سطح الميزان:*هو المستوى الرأسى الوهمي الذي يحدده خط النظرلمقدار الارتفاع او الانخفاض عن مستوى سطح المقارنة​ 
*4- القراءة الخلفية Back sight :**هي أول قراءة تؤخذ بعد وضع الجهاز في أي موضع بحيث نرى اكبر عدد ممكن من النقط المطلوب إيجاد منسوبها *​ 
*5- القراءة الأمامية Fore sight :**هي آخر قراءة تؤخذ قبل عملية نقل الجهاز.*​ 
*6- القراءة المتوسطة Intermediate sight :**هي أي قراءة تؤخذ سوى القراءة الخلفية والأمامية أو بينها.*​ 
*7- نقطة الدوران Turning point :**هي النقطة التي ينقل بعدها الجهاز ويؤخذ عليها قراءتان قبل وبعد نقل الجهاز.*​ 








*أهمية الميزانية :*​


1. انشاء الخرائط الكنتورية ​ 
2. انشاء الطرق و الجسور و المبانى و الكبارى 
3. تسوية و حصر الاراضى ​ 
4. شق و تطهير الترع و المصارف ​ 
5. ردم المستنقعات و حساب كميات الحفر و الردم ​ 
6. تقدير كميات الخامات المعدنية و غير المعدانية الظاهرة على سطح الارض​ 

7. قياس ارتفاع او انخفاض مناسيب النقط الموجودة على سطح الارض بلنسبة لسطح المقارنة​ 






*مقدمة الصور*


وتهدف تلك المقدمة للاطلاع على الميزان و الادوات ليسهل فهم و تخيل عملية الميزانية
التى تعتمد على ---> جهاز الميزان و القامة 











​ 


http://www11.0zz0.com/2009/04/25/00/901103833.jpg
http://www11.0zz0.com/2009/04/25/00/866108837.jpg
http://www11.0zz0.com/2009/04/25/00/175979749.jpg
http://www11.0zz0.com/2009/04/25/00/621531983.jpg​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

​





*جهاز الميزان Level*










هو اله هندسية الغرض منها الحصول على خط نظر أفقى تماما يوازى متوسط منسوب مستوى سطح البحر

وجميع الموازين مبنية على فكرة انه إذا ثبتنا ميزان تسوية على منظار , وضبطنا الفقاعة , 

فإن محور خط النظر لهذا المنظار يصبح أفقيا , ويحقق المنظار مستوى أفقيا بدورانه حول محوره الرأسى .






​




*تكوين جهاز الميزان*

*1- منظار مساحي( التلسكوب):يتكون هذا المنظار من :* 
أ*- عدسة شيئية. ب- عدسة عينية ج– مسمار توضيح الشعرات. 
د- حامل الشعرات. ه- مسمار توضيح الرؤية. و- علامة التوجية الخارجي.


*2- قاعدة : *مركب عليها مسامير التسوية الثلاثة لضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية (الفقاعة). *3- مسمار الحركة الأفقية البطيئة:*وهو خاص بحركة الجهاز الأفقية البطيئة مع العلم أن الحركة السريعة تتم بتحريك الجهاز باليد. *4- حامل الجهاز(الركيزة):* ويتكون من ثلاثة أرجل ويمكن رفعه أو خفضه حسب الطول المطلوب.

​






*وتقسم الموازين التى تستعمل فى إجراء الميزانية تبعا لتصميمها الى نوعين رئبسيين :*​​
*1- موازين طراز كوك : Cook's Levels *
​يعتمد تصميمها على إمكان عكس المنظار و قل إستخدام هذا النوع فى الوقت الحاضر بسبب ظهور الاحدث 


ويتصل فيه محور المنظار الرأسى بالقاعدة بواسطة صامولة يمكن ان تتحرك مما يجعله عرضة للخطأ 
​




قاعدة الميزان
مسمار ربط دوران المنظار السريع
ميزان تسوية طولى لضبط القاعدة
العدسة الشيئية
العدسة
مسمار الضبط الدقيق لأفقية المنظار
مسمار تطبيق الصورة




​*2- موازين طراز دمبى : Dumpy Levels *


من الانواع الحديثة الشائعة الاستعمال حاليا , ويعتمد تصميمها على أن منظار الميزان غير قابل للعكس 
كما يمتاز بأن اسطوانة المنظار تتصل معدنيا بالمحور الرأسى وعمودية عليه وهذا يجعلها لا تتاثر بكثرة استعمال الجهاز​​




غطاء ميزان التسوية بداخله مراه
العدسة الشيئية
مسمار تطبيق الصورة
العدسة العينية
ميزان تسوية طولى
مسمار ربط حركة المنظار البطئ
ميزان تسوية دائرى
مسماير التسوية




​*الميزان المائي*

تتالف غالبيَّة الموازين من أنبوبة زجاجية مقوسة صغيرة، يوجد في وسط الأنبوبة علامة تُمثِّل أعلى نقاطها.
وتحتوي الأنبوبة على كحول، أو سائل آخر وعلى فقاعة هواء وهو محفوظ داخل علبة معدنية 

​حتى لا يتعرض لاى تاثيرات جوية والتى تؤثر تاثيرا بالغا على حساسية الفقاعة

​وعندما يوضع الميزان بطوله على سطح مستوٍ تمامًا تستقر الفقاعة في مركز الأنبوبة.​أما إذا كان السطح الذي يُسْتَقصى مائلاً، فإن الفقاعة ترتفع إلى النهاية العليا من الأنبوبة. 

​وهو داخلى لضبط أفقية خط النظر بدقة وتوجد احيانا فى منظار جانبى بجوار العدسة العينية ​ولبعض الموازين أنابيب إضافية توضع بزاوية قائمة على طول الميزان.

​

​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الروبيرات Bench Marks
*







هى نقط ثابتة معلومة المنسوب توضع فى اماكن مختلفة حتى يتم البدا منها هند اجراء الميزانية​
وتقوم مصلحة المساحة بتحديد مواقع هذه النقط على مسافات تتراوح بين 3,1 كم حسب اهمية المنتطقة

​
وعند القيام باجراء ميزانية فى منطقة ما يجب معرفة اقرب مناطق الروبير للبدا من هذه النقطه المعلومة ​
ولكل روبير رقم مسلس محفوظ عند المصلحة فى خريطة و دفتر به اماكنها و ارقامها وتفاصيل اخرى

​
*أنواع الروبيرات :

*​


​*1-* *الروبير الحائطى :* 

على حوائط المبانى و السدود و القناطر و الكبارى بواسطة خبور من الحديد مثبت بالاسمنت فى الحائط

​
*درجة اولى :*
اسطوانة مسدسة من الحديد فى اعلاه بروز من النحاس قمته تمثل منسوب الروبيرو يثبت
فى المبانى الثابتة الغير معرضة للهبوط وغالبا فى المبانى الحكومية و دقته من الدرجة الاولى ويرمز بـ أ


*درجة ثانية :*
اسطوانة من الحديد راسها مستدير و قمته تمثل منسوب الروبير 
و يثبت فى المبانى التى يحتمل تعرضها للازالة او الهبوط و دقته من الدرجة الثانية



*2-* *الروبير الارضى :

*
هى ماسورة من الحديد طولها 2.75 متر وقطرها 6 سم ويبرز منها فوق سطح الارض (25-30)سم


وقمته هو منسوبه و اسفله بريمة لتثبيتها فى الارض فى حالة عدم وجود مبانى وتثبت على جوانب

الترع و المصارف و بجوار السكك الحديدية و فى المناطق الجبلية و الصحراوية حيث تلزم وجودها​







*الــــقــامـــــة (مسطرة التسوية) Staff*






هي عبارة عن مسطره خشبية أو معدنية أحد وجهيها مدرج إلى أمتار وديسيمترات وسنتيمترات 

و هى مسطرة من الخشب المتين طولها 5,4,3 امتار وعادتا يكون 4 متر و مقسمة الى اربع اقسام رئيسية 

وتاخذ القرائه على هذا الشكل وتقسم الديسيمترات الى سنتيمرات




على شكل مستطيلات تتبادل موقعها كل 5 سم على يمين و يسار ويوجد بطرفى القامة غطاء من الحديد السميك 

للحفاظ علها من التاكل الناتج عن الاستعمال و الاحتكاك بالارض والقامة مغطاه من الامام بلطلاء الابيض ومن الخلف بطلاء رمادى او اسود لحفظهامن العوامل الجوية​

و معايرة القامة : فى اختبار تدريج القامة من وقت لاخر بشريط من الصلب . 

​






*أنواع القامات*

*1-**Folding Staff**القامة المطوية **:

*
تسمى بالقامة الفرنسية وتتكون من قطعتيين من الخشب طول كل منهنما 2 متر


ويتصلان و يتطويات ببعضهما و عند الاستعمال تفرد القامة فى استقامة واحدة .


*2-**T**elescopic Staff**ا**لقامة التلسكوبية **:

*
تسمى بالقامة الانجليزية او المتداخلة حيث تتكون من ثلاث أجزاء متداخلة تنزلق داخل بعضها 


وتتميز بصغر طولها عند عدم الاستخدام و ضمان عدم وجود ميل فى اى جزء من اجزاء القامة


*3-**القــــامـــــة الــــمــــنـــزلقة :

*
تتكون من جزئين منفصليين احداهما ينزلق و راء الاخر فى مجرى صغير و ميزتها انها سهلة الاستعمال 


خاصة اذا سائت الاحوال الجوية حيث لاتحتاج لفردها كلها بطبيعة الحال ووجهها الخارجى من 0 الى 2 متر

ومن عيوبها انها عرضه عند فرد الجزئين فى تداخل بعض السنتيمترات و بلتالى تكون المناسيب خاطئة .

​



*ملحقات القامة

*​1. مبزان التسوية : يثبت خلف القامة او على جانبها ميزان مياه دائرى صغيير ليجعل القامة راسية تماما 

2. القاعدة الحديدة : مثلثة الشكل بكل راس قائم عمودى مدبب و تستخدم فى الاراضى الرخوة و الترابية 






*أنواع الميزانية*





​*1-* *الميزانية الطولية : *

تجرى فى الاتجاه و القطاع الطولى للمشروع لتعيين مناسيب النقط ( ط*رق – مجارى المائية – قيعان الودية )*


*ميزانية بسيطة **: من اول القطاع لاخره من موضع واحد للجهاز دون نقله *


*ميزانية مسلسلة : اذا كان القطاع طويل يتم نقل الجهاز لاكثر من موضع

*
*2-* *الميزانية العرضية :

*
*تجرى فى الاتجاه و القطاع العرضى للمشروع لتعيين مناسيب النقط ( للترع – المصارف – الانهار و الاودية)*


*واغلب هذا النوع من الميزانية البسيطة وعن طريقها يتبين شكل جوانب الاودية و مدى اتساع قيعنها

*
*3-* *الميزانية الشبكية :

*
*تجرى فى الاتجاهات الطولية و العرضية معا لتحديد و اظهار شكل سطح المنظقة المرفوعة *


*وعمل خريطة كنتورية لها , بمعلومية مناسيب النقط المنتشرة على هذا السطح .

*​







*خطوات إجراء الميزانية*
************************************************** *********


*1-* *اى مكان على سطح الارض يسمى نقطة *


*2-* *نضع الميزان فى مكان مناسب بحيث نرى اكبر عدد ممكن من النقط المطلوب إيجاد منسوبها*

*3-* *نضع القامة فوق الروبير ونوجه اليها منظار الميزان ونقرا ما تعينه الشعره الافقية الوسطى*
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

4- *نوجه المنظار الى باقى النقاط المراد معرفة منسوبها *

*5-* *تبدا القراءة بالمؤخرة ( خ ) و تنتهى بالمقدمة ( ق ) وما فى الوسط بينهما متوسطات ( م )*

*6-* *عند توسط قامة ( ق , خ ) بين جهازيين يطلق عليه محور دوران الجهاز 
*


​







*طرق تدوين القراءات و حساب المناسيب*
************************************************** *********





​*1- طريقة منسوب سطح الميزان : ارتفاع خط النظر Height of Collimation*

1 - منسوب سطح الميزان = منسوب الروبير + قراءة القامة الروبير 
2- منسوب النقطة = منسوب سطح الميزان – قراءة القامة

3-التحقيق الحقلى = عدد المؤخرات = عدد المقدمات


4- التحقيق الحسابى = مجموع المؤخرات – مجموع المقدمات = منسوب اخر نقطة – منسوب اول نقطة

​*8خانات*






*2- طريقة الارتفاع و الانحفاض :Fall and Rise*

*
1-**خانة الارتفاع و الانخفاض : **لا نحسب اول خانتين ولذلك نضع **_ _ حيث تكون صفر
*


*2-* *كلما كبرت القراءة > دل ذلك على وضع الانخفاض والعكس صحيح و ترتبط القراءة بما قبلها*

*3- تظليل اوضاع الجهاز : بتلوينه او بتاطير **قراءات كل موضع للجهاز على حدى*

*4-* *نرسم اسهم : تتجه من القراءة الصغيرة الى الكبيرة **ثم يتم طرح القراءت من الصغير الى الكبير *

*5- ناتج الطرح : اذا كان السهم لأعلى دل ذلك على الارتفاع و يوضع فى خانة الارتفاع 
*
*واذا كان السهم لاسفل دل ذلك على الانخفاض و يوضع فى خانة الانخفاض **مع اهمال الاشارة فى كلاهما
*

*6-**مناسيب النقط : **نقوم بتحديد الروبير المعلوم ثم ( +** , **-** ) حسب الارتفاع او الانخفاض ولا نضع الناتج فى اول خانة حيث لن يتم احتساب الخانة بجانبها وانما الخانة اسفل ما بجانبها حيث اول خانيتين صفر **_ _*

*7 - **منسوب النقطة المعلوم + ناتج خانة الارتفاع **او **منسوب النقطة المعلوم – ناتج خانة الانخفاض*

*8-**اذا كان منسوب النقطة المعلومة فى وسط الجدول سوف نحضر المناسيب التالية له حتى نصل لاخر نقطة
*

*و عن طريق التحقيق الحسابى **نحضر المناسيب النقط السابقة*


*9-* *التحقيق الحسابى = مجموع المؤخرات – مجموع المقدمات = منسوب اخر نقطة – منسوب اول نقطة*
​9 خانات










*تمارين المساحة بالميزان*

​*للتطبيق : اقدم لكم 9 تمارين محلولة حل نموزجى كامل و ووافى و منسق الشكل يسهل فهمة بسهولة

**يهدف هذه التمارين إلى التدريب على كيفية إجراء الميزانية الطولية لمحور مشروع *


*للوصول الى التمارين رجاء الضغط على صورة اليد*









​************************************************** *********
************************************************** ***
*************************************************
**************************************
*********************************
***************************
*يتبع
*
__________________



_التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة : DIRECTOR بتاريخ 09-05-2009 الساعة 11:43 AM. _


​DIRECTORمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى DIRECTORالبحث عن جميع مشاركات DIRECTOR
#*2* 



09-05-2009, 11:22 AM 


*DIRECTOR*




عضو مشارك
تاريخ التسجيل: Apr 2009
المشاركات: 55 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 0












































*مقارنة بين طريقتى الحساب

*​


​





*تحقيق عمل الغيط* 

*1-* *البحث فى دفتر المنطقة عن الروبيرات القريبة من خط ميزانيتة ليبدا عمله من واحد منها**واذا صادفه روبير فى طريقة فيستنتج منسوبة من القراءة ثم يقارنه بالمنسوب الروبير الصحيح*


*2-* *اذا اتفق المنسوبان او كان الخطا مسموح به اعتبرت الميزانية صحيحة **اما اذا زاد الخطا عن الحد المسموح به يعاد العمل من جديد*

*3- اذا خلا الطريق من روبيرات قريبة فيلزم اعادة الميزانية من نهايتها الى النقطة البادئ منها **و نرصد فقط نقط الدوران لكشف مواضع الخطا و تصحيحها *

*4 - يمكن اختيار نقط دوران اخرى فى طريق مختصر بين بداية و نهاية الميزانية للتحقق من صحته**وهذا الاجراء لا يساعد على كشف مواقع الخطا ولكنه يوفر الوقت الازم لتحقيق العمل


*​*الخطا المسموح به فى الميزانية


*​
*يرتبط الخطا مع عدد اوضاع الميزان حيث يكون عددها ثابت تقريبا فى كم الواحد والاستنتاج من خلال *​


*ن : عدد ثابت , ك : طول الميزانية بالكم*

*يتوقف العدد الثابت على ( خبرة الراصد – نوع الميزانية – طبيعة الارض – الظروف الجوية )

**فى الاراضى المنبسطة يجب الا تقل المسافة عن 30 مترا ولا تزيد عن 100 متر تقريبا 
*
*حيث يحتمل زيادة الخطاالناتج عن الانكسار الجوى 
*
*و الافضل للتخلص من اسباب الخطا نضع الميزان فى المنتصف بين المؤخرة و المقدمة ( خ , ق ) .*





*الأخطاء و أسبابها وكيفية التخلص منها
*

*اولا : الاخطاء الالية *

*ثانيا : الاخطاء الشخصية*

*ثالثا : الاخطاء الطبيعية*





​
*اولا : الاخطاء الالية*


*للجهاز الميزان ثلاث محاور و لكل ميزان طريقة ضبط و شروط 
*
*وضبط دائم لتعامد هذه المحاور و هو ما يجب عمله عند استخدام الجهاز لاول مرة 
*
*أو اذا اسىء الاستعمال أو اذا شك الراصد فى عدم صحة تركيب اجزائه


*



​*1- تعامد محور ميزان التسوية على المحور الراسى لدوران الجهاز :* ​الهدف هو رسم محور ميزان تسوية مستوى افقيا مهما دار المنظار حول محوره الراسى 

والا سوف يميل محور الفقاعة عن منتصف مجراه كلما دار خط حول الاخر و نجرى ما يلى :
​

نثبت ارجل الميزان ونجعل ميزان التسوية موازيا لاى مسمارين من مسامير التسوية ونظبط الفقاعة

ندير المنظار 180 ° حول المحور الراسى , فاذا ظلت الفقاعة فى منتصف مجراها كان التعامد صحيح


اما اذا انحرفت الفقاعة عن منتصف مجراها كان ذلك دليلا على ان التعامد غير صحيح .



(الراسى) نصحح نصف الخطا بتحريك المسمار اوالصامولة الخاصة بتثبيت ميزان التسوية 


فيرتفع او ينخفض حتى تعود الفقاعة بمقدار نصف الخطا الظاهرى وبذلك يصبح المحوران متعامدان 


(الافقى) نصحح نصف الخطا الثانى بتحريك مسامير التسوية العادية بلطرق المعتادة

*2. تعامد خط النظر على المحور الراسى لدوران الجهاز :*

*خـــط النــظــر :* هو الخط الامامى الواصل بين تقاطع الشعرات و مركز العدسة الشيئية اما 

*المحور البصرى :* هو الخط الواصل بين مركزى العدستيين الشيئية و العينية ويكون متعامد فى الاصل 
والغرض من الضبط ان بقع تقاطع الشعرات على المحور البصرى و بلتالى يكون خط النظر افقيا 

ويسمى بخط الانطباق وفى حالة عدم انطباق الخطان نتيحة لوقوع تقاطع الشعرات اعلى او اسفل محور المنظار

*و ينشا على هذا الاختلاف الحصول على قراءات خاطئة على القامة ويتم الضبط على النحو التالى :*

نثبت وتدان ونضع جهاز الميزان فى المنتصف بينهما 


وبعد ضبط افقيتة نوجه المنظارالى كلا القامتيين فوق الوتد

ناخذ القراءات ونحسب الفرق بينهم حيث الخطا متساوى فى الحالتيين لتوسط جهاز الميزان بين الوتديين


ننقل الجهاز قريبا بقدر الامكان من احد الوتدين و نأخذ القراءة لكلا القامتيين ونحسب الفرق بين القراءتين 


اذا كان الفرق بين القرائتين فى الوضع الثانى = الفرق بين القرائتين فى الوضع الاول كان خط النظر افقيا


لتصحيح هذا الفرق يخفض او يرفع حامل الشعرات بمسامير العلوى و السفلى حتى يتساوى الفرق

ونظرا لقرب الميزان للقامة الاولى عن الثانية يمكن اعتبار هذه القراءة ثابتة ويكون الخطا كله فى الثانية





*تمرين :

*​​وضع ميزان فى منتصف المسافة اب . فكانت القراءة للوضع الاول :

أ= 1.68 وعند ب= 1.96 ثم رفع النيزان ووضع قريبا من ب كانت القراءة للوضع الثانى عند أ= 1.31 وعند ب = 1.74 متر .

ما هى القراءة الصحيحة الواجب قراءتها عند النقطة أ ؟


*الحـل* 


الوضع الاول = 1.96+ 1.68 = 0.28 

لوضع الثانى = 1.74 + 1.31= 0.43 

وهو لا يساوى الفرق فى الحالة الولى نتيحة لان خط الانطباق غير صحيح 

ولذلك نغتبر ب ثابت صحيحة لقربها منها

1.74 - 0.28 = 1.46 

لذا يجب خفض حامل الشعرات حتى يتم التقاطع عند القراءة 1.46 م 

وبذلك يكون الفرق بعد تصحيح خط الانطباق = 1.74 – 1.46 = 0.28 م




*ثانيا : الاخطاء الشخصية*







هى اخطاء قد يقع فيها الراصد دون قصد من (استعمال الجهاز – القامة – رصد القراءت – تدوبنها )

وللتجنب هذه الاخطاء يراعى ما يلى :

​*1- بلنسبة للميزان :

*


تثبيت حامل الميزان جيدا فى الارض بكعب حديدى فى نهاية الارجل , خصوصا فى الاراضى الغير متماسكة او الرخوة 
ضبط افقية ميزان التسوية ومراجعتها باستمرار لضمان لتوسط الفقاعة فى منتصف مجراها قبل وبعد الرصد 
ملاحظة تحريك المنظار بخفة و تجنب الضغط عليه او الامساك بلحامل او الاستناد عليه حتى لا يميل الميزان فتبعد الفقاعة
تجنب جعل منضار الميزان مواجها للشمس وخاصتا اذا كان التعرض من جانب واحد حيث يقلل من حساسية الفقاعة وتمدد اجزاء من الميزان بغير تساوي و لذلك نستعين بمظلة او بسحب غلاف للعدسة الشيئية لحمايتها من الاشعة المباشرة
البعد عن الميزان و القامة فى نقط الدوران اذ يتوقف على ( حالة العمل – وقدرة المنظار على الروئية – تقسيم القامة )
يجب الا يزيد هذه المسافة عن 100 متر ليمكن قراءة القامة بكل وضوح و دقة .
*2- بالنسبة للقامة :

*
*1**- يجب التعرف على طريقة تدريج القامة و التحقق من صحة من طولها و اقسامها *

*2- العناية اثناء فرد القامة المنزلقة او التلسكوبية لضمان اتصال الاقسام *

*3- ملاحظة وضع صفر تدريج القامة على الارض *

*4- ملاحظة وضع القامة راسية تماما اما بـ*
*( خيط شاغول – ميزان تسوية متصل او مستقل – التحرك الى الامام او الخلف ببطىء )*

*5- الابتعاد عن وضع القامة فى ارض رخوة و خاصة نقط الدوران ووضع قاعدة حديدة


*
*3- اخطاء القراءة :

*
*1- الخطا فى تقدير كسور السنتيمترات او المللميترات خاصة فى الميزانية الدقيقة *

*2- الخطا فى القراءة على الشعرة العليا او السفلى بدلا من الشعرة الوسطى *

*3- الخطا الذى يقع المبتدا فى قراءة الامتار او فى تدويين( القاراءة – المسافة ) فى خانة غير خانتها الحقيقية

*​




*ثالثا : الاخطاء الطبيعية*




​
>هى اخطاء لادخل للراصد او للاجهزة فيها ولكن يمكن تجنب تلك العوامل الطبيعية 

( حرارة – رياح – انعكاس )
*1-**الحرارة : *


ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض يؤدى لحدوث تيارات هوائية ساخنة صاعدة مما يجعل القامة تبدو وكانها تهتز فى الجزء القريب من سطح الارض 
حيث تصعب القراءة ويمكن تجنبها باخذ القراءة فى الصباح الباكر او اخذها فى الجزء الاعلى من القامة بعيدا عن جزئها السفلى وذلك بوضع الميزان فوق مواضع مرتفعة


*2-**الرياح :

*
هبوب الرياح يؤدى لاهتزاز الميزان و عدم ثبات القامة ويمكن تجنبها فى وقت اخر او فى وقاية الميزان منها 

و اخذ القراءة فى الجزء السفلى حيث يصعب بقاء الجزء العلوى ثابتا فى وضعه الراسى


*3-**إنكسار الاشعة :* 

عند مرورها فى اواسط جوية مختلفة الكثافة و يكون خط الانطباق غير مستقيم لانحنائه الى اسفل نحو الارض 

فى المسافة الصغيرة : يكون الخطا صغير جدا و نتفاداه بوضع الميزان فى المنتصف بين المؤخرة و المقدمة
فى المسافة الكبـيـرة : يكون الخطا تراكـمـيــا ونتفاداه بالميزانية المتبادلة او العكسية 
​



​*العقبات فى الميزانية و كيفية معالجتها*


*1-**إجراء ميزانية على المنحدرات الشديدة :

*​صعودا و هبوطا على منحدر شديد نتجنب الارصاد ذات المسافة القصيرة ونلتزم بوضع الميزان بعيدا 
و السير على خط منكسر حتى نوازن و تتساوى بين ( المقدمات والمؤخرات ​

​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

​*2-**إيجاد منسوب نقطة اعلى من منسوب سطح الميزان :*​(سقف - كهف – كوبرى ) توضع القامة مقلوبة و صفرها فى الاعلى و تدون فى خانة المتوسطات بالسالب 





​*3-**اعتراض سطح مائى لخط الميزانية :

*​( بحيرة – مستنقع – مجارى مائية – انهار – ترع ) يمكن اعتبارهم نقط دوران فى حالة

اذا كان عرض المسطح المائى كبير اذن لا يمكن رصد القامة على الجانب الاخر لعدم وضوح قراءتها و 

اذا كان سطح المياه ساكنا و هادئا دون تموج فى سطحه نحدد منسوب الماء بوضع كلا القامتين على طرفاه 

وناتى بمنسوب سطح الميزان الجديد و تستمر فى اجراء الميزانية وهى غير دقيقة حيث لا بد من وجود اختلاف.





​*4 -العقبات المرتفعة فى طريق الميزانية :*​
( سور – باب ) يمكن اعتبارهم نقط دوران وناتى بمنسوب قمته




الجانب الأول ندق مسمارا بارزا قرب اسفله و نقيس المسافة بين المسمار و قمة السور 

نضع القامة فوق المسمار ونعتبرها مقدمة لاخر وضع فى الميزانية وبلتالى ايجاد منسوب قمة السور

ننتقل الى الجانب الاخر وندق مسمار اخر ونقيس بعد المسمار عن قمة السور وبالتالى منسوب المسمار

نضع القامة على المسمار ونعتبرها مؤخرة للوضع الجديد للميزان ويكمل العمل باعتباره نقطة دوران

فى الوضع الاول : منسوب قمة السور = م.س.م – قراءة القامة + ارتفاع القامة 

فى الوضع التانى : منسوب سطح الميزان = منسوب قمة السور – ارتفاع السور + قراءة المؤخرة 


*5 -**إعتراض واد عميق لخط الميزانية : *


( وادى عميق – نهر متسع ) نتبع طريقة الميزانية العكسية ام 

( بميزان واحد – ميزانيين – ميزانين مع التكرار )


*أ*-* *بميزان واحد *

الوضع الاول : ناخذ الفرق بين النقتطيين

الوضع الثانى : ناخذ الفرق بين الفقتطين على الضفة الاخرى




الفرق الحقيقى بين منسوبى أ , ب = 



عيوبه ان هذه الطريقة تتاثر بكروية الارض وخاصتة اذا كانت المسافة بين القامتيين كبيرة
و بجانب الخطا الناتح عن تاثير الانكسار الضوئ الذى يتغير بنقل الميزان عبر الوادى .



*ب- بميزانين : *


لنتجنب العيوب عن الطريقة السابقة وذلك باستعمال ميزانيين و يكون الرصد فى ان واحد فى الجهتين

عيب هذه الطريقة بانه يكون هناك خطا غير متساوى قى خط النظر فى احدهما او كلاهما 
*ج- ميزانيين مع التكرار فى العمل :

*
لتجنب عيوب الطريقتيين نستعمل ميزانين مع تبادل مكانى والرصد فى ان واحد مع الفرق الحقيقى بينهما .​










*♣ الخاتمة ♣

نرجوا ان يكون الموضوع قد نال إعجابكم
ونرجوا ايضاً لكم الإستمتاع و الاستفادة ..
**ولكم منا جزيل الشكر و الإحترام وارحب باى طلب*
*♣ جميع الحقوق محفوظة و مسجلة ♣
**
لـ Director 
**ولـ **Google
ولـ Gafzat 

ولا يسمح بالنقل دون المصدر وجميع الحقوق محفوظة ومسجلة 

**♣ الجائزة ♣

*

جائزة أعلى جودة للمقالة


جائزة أعلى نسبة عرض للمقالة
حاصل على اكثر من 5000 مشاهدة 
حاصل على المرتبة 51 من 100 فائذ
حاصل على شهادة جوجل لافضل المقالات 
حاصل على جائزة تصل قيمتها 115 جنيها 







__________________








تقبل تحياتي ( الموضوع منقول من منتدي رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط )​


----------



## AMR GODA (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
مجهود رائع


----------



## prince-_bb (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لك التحية والتقدير والشكر
مع اجمل الامنيات


----------



## المساعد 1 (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الساحق الاول (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هاي المعلومات ومشكور ة جهودك


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

* نفع الله بك بلدك واهلك وجميع المسلمين*​


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

51


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

52


----------



## Mohamed laith (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Assistant Architec (15 يناير 2015)

*شكرا ع الشرع الراقي والمجهود المبذول من قبلك 
ارجو التوضيح باستخدام مقطع فيديو يوضح الطريقة بالتفصيل 
وشكرا*:20:​


----------



## سعيد فدان (22 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

